# Weapon Damage by Size Chart



## Hjorimir

Can anybody post the chart or point me to one online? The only one I can find just shows one step in either direction and I'm stuck at work without my books.

Thanks!


----------



## JonnyFive

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/equipment/weapons.htm#weaponSize
gives you a basic idea of general weapon damage steps


----------



## Hjorimir

Bah. The site is blocked by our firewall. Oh well. Thank you anyway, JonnyFive.


----------



## JonnyFive

hrm ok then, this is a greatsword from fine to gargantuan then 
1d4 1d6 1d8 1d10 2d6 3d6 4d6 6d6 8d6


----------



## Hjorimir

Thank you, sir.


----------



## Luigiana

JonnyFive said:


> hrm ok then, this is a greatsword from fine to gargantuan then
> 1d4 1d6 1d8 1d10 2d6 3d6 4d6 6d6 8d6



i know its an old topic.. but what will 2d10 be when u go up a size?
im specifcally thinking of, what happens when a lvl 20 monk with 2d10 increases to large.


----------



## kitcik

Luigiana said:


> i know its an old topic.. but what will 2d10 be when u go up a size?
> im specifcally thinking of, what happens when a lvl 20 monk with 2d10 increases to large.




See the table about 1/2 way down.


----------

